
11,000 people bought an adaptor to give the new MBP the same features - victorinax
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/2016-macbook-pro-adapter-adds-hdmi-sd-card-usb-ports-2017-1?r=UK&IR=T
======
sandworm101
Am i the only one who sees having a variety of ports as a good thing? I want
an sd slot. I want multiple usb ports. I want an hdmi port, and having a vga
port means one less adapter to carry on the plane. (Vga-only projectors are
still out there in some classrooms.) I want separate mic and headphone jacks.
And i couldnt care less if my netbook is 2mm thinner than someone elses.

I am reminded of a jeremy clarkson comment about elite cars. At the top end,
you pay more to get literally less car. They strip out all the comfort
features to save weight, resulting in sleek but near-unusable machines. Thats
where apple is headed. I want more, not less connectivity from all my devices.

~~~
ArlenBales
Apple is fighting a war between thinness and battery life. Brighter screens
(which we'll see more of with HDR content becoming more mainstream) means more
battery usage, which means Apple needs more battery to offset brighter
screens, but Apple also wants each MacBook Pro iteration to be thinner (or
just as thin) so that means sacrificing other components to make room for
battery. They're doing the same thing to the iPhone.

~~~
sandworm101
If the screen is the value, mbs will eventually become nothing more than
expensive media players. The mechanical keyboard will disappear next, replaced
by wireless voice recognition. That should save a few watt-hours. It isnt like
anyone might want to do some actual work on these things.

------
snowwrestler
So we're just voting up article-length ads for adapters now?

The new MacBook Pro only has USB-C ports. How many more articles pointing that
out does HN need?

~~~
drivingmenuts
Did you know about that adapter before now?

Sure, the MBP only has two ports, but a lot of people seem to think it needs
more and now more people know that there is an option. That particular adapter
seems to fit the bill quite nicely.

Except for the lack of an audio port, apparently. That would have been very
useful.

~~~
jasikpark
The laptop still has one built in.

------
harpocrates
I'm getting a bit tired of these articles. Writing this on a new MBP I have
not yet once needed an adapter. I'm sure at some point I will, but for the
time being I am quite content with having a couple minimal USB-C ports and my
headphone jack (keep off that one Apple!).

------
gogopuppygogo
Maybe they can add Magsafe to one of these and restore all the functionality
missing?

Maybe Apple should do that?

Still can't believe these are selling as-is.

~~~
jsjohnst
MagSafe is patented by Apple. HyperMac (the company behind this) used to sell
the only external battery back that used a MagSafe cable. They got sued by
Apple and stopped. I highly doubt they'd make that mistake twice.

~~~
jimmywanger
Technically, there's another external battery that uses the MagSafe cable.

[http://mct-corp.com/store/index.php?product/page/1619/%22The...](http://mct-
corp.com/store/index.php?product/page/1619/%22The+CEO%22+52.8AH+Ultimate+External+Battery)

~~~
jsjohnst
At the time, they were the only one. I'm not surprised more have popped up
since.

------
RossBencina
Anyone remember the original HyperDrive? Also a Mac add-on product. Mentioned
here: [http://vintagemacmuseum.com/collection/rare-
items/](http://vintagemacmuseum.com/collection/rare-items/)

